# Aquarium Hoods won't fit with HOB filters



## mhertzfeld (May 19, 2012)

So I got a new glass top for my 60g aquarium and I wanted to replace the crappy hoods on my 55g. Everything went ok until I went to put the light enclosure on. It seems the rubber switch on the lights is hitting up against my HOB filter. When I pushed it down to make it fit the switch is pushed in and stays in that position because its hitting the spash gaurd on the filter. When the switched is pushed in the lights don't won't work. I figure I can't be the first person this has happend to since the HOB filters and the hoods I have are pretty standard. Has anyone here had this problem and what did you do to resolve it?

The filters are Penguin 350
http://www.marineland.com/Products/aqua ... ilter.aspx

Here's the hood I have
http://www.marineland.com/Products/aqua ... hoods.aspx


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I had this problem with a 20g tank not too long ago. I simply left the switch on and used a small extension cord with a switch on it to turn the light on and off. However if your light will not come on because the switch is pushed in I am not sure since I can't see it. Can you wiggle or slide one way or another to at least get the switch to come on? Then you can use the extension cord idea I mentioned above.

Another solution, this is the solution I use on a couple tanks, is to go get a piece of custom glass cut then sit the light directly on top. Then again I have LED lights that extend all the way across these tanks.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

You can try to relocate the switch. Probably need to drill a new hole, and maybe splice some wires.


----------



## S2K_Alex (Jul 2, 2012)

The moment I started to read your post I thought to mself, they must be Penguins and when I got to the very bottom of the post and I saw Penguins I just smiled because I had the same problem, when I had my 55 gallon it would rub too. My solution to this was ditching those Penguins for some AC110(which is also better in the long run since I got a 120 gallon), or in your case you can even just slap on a pair of AC70 or Fluval C4's. You'll be much more happier; by not being a slave to cartridges($), no more having to hear loud huming(even if you think its quiet, it will be even more quieter), much less water splashing!, no worrying of biowheels getting stuck(I always thought to myself this only happens to people that never maintain the filter, but it happened to me and I very much like to be on top of everything, so it will happen eventually!), and you'll have an all aroud much better mechanical and biological filtration with the C4. Also once your done using the Carbon you can add some Biomax for more BB(Beneficial Bateria) so you have better water parameters or you can also customize it to your needs depending how your tank is, just my 2 cents.
When I had this setup, was when I first began to fishkeep. The moment I bought my 55 and 2 350 Penguins I thought I had the best setup. Until i realized they did not work well/fit but I figured thats probably just a flaw... I quickly got sucked into the hobby and I will admit when I purchased my Penguins I saw the AC but thought, na their ugly and too simple the only thing I liked was that I was able to see inside filter and the Penguins just looked awsome. Like they say, dont just go based on looks. Now I am running 3 AC110 and I'll never look back at those Marinelands ever again.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I would just scrap the plastic light housing entirely, get some glass lids instead or no lids at all and lay the light across the top. The penguins are fine, and no need to buy cartridges anyways. Hot rod/mod them.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Just let the hood rest on the front of the tank a little, enough so that you don't have the pushing problem in the back. It won't fit flat but hey, better than rewiring, cutting, or other mods. Although the extention with a switch is a pretty easy fix. I have a hood like that on a 10G tank and the filter doesn't quite fit either...I just let the hood overlap the front of the tank just a bit in the front, enough to allow clearance for the filter in the back...works great


----------



## mhertzfeld (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.

I'll probably leave it as is with the light not sitting fully on the hood. Light escapes from around the edges but it will have to work for now.

Some day maybe I'll buy glass tops and a new light for that tank, just don't want to spend the $150-$200 now since I just got done buying glass tops and a new light for my 60g tank (which is where the hoods and lights I'm having the problems with originated).


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

A good way to get the lids cheap is by pass the fish store, and give a local glass shop a call and price check around and have them cut you what you need. I paid $20- for a 48x8 plexi-glass cover.


----------

